# Move over Bernie



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I finally got my skew working right so I decided to make a couple of bird houses from scraps that have been hanging around my shop for years, the big one is BC red cedar left over from the cottage I built in 1960 (boy, was it dry!) with finials of juniper from a bush that grew in my garden years ago, the small one is cedar with a cherry top and maple bottom. No such thing as scrap eh?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like the competitionis heating up! Very nicely done!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Maurice. Make Bernie stand up and take notice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice, you remind me of a rare old wine that just keeps improving with age, they're beauties, only lacking the little tweetie pies.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful, creative, and just downright nice! Since these are used outdoors, what did you use for finish?


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

great little bird houses..I love to use up "scrap" too


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Now you are talking Maurice. Really well done. I love doing those little birdhouses. They really sell well at Christmas.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> Looks like the competitionis heating up! Very nicely done!


Oh and Deb why don't you get into this competition????:dance3::haha:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie I went out and gave that little lathe a spin today. As you can see my "first" turning is no where near the caliber of some of the folks on here. But it was fun and I learned a couple of things too. First I need to sharpen my tools. Second, I need lessons! :wacko:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OOPS Here's the picture:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I used 3 coats of regular polyurethane and lots of buffing.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Stick at it Deb, we all started that way


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Great looking bird houses.... 

Deb: keep on practicing, the hardest part for me is to think of what I want to try? bowl, spindle, plate just something, I got a DVD for turning by Richard Raffan (The new turning wood ) it seems to be great I just try to follow what he said to do, so far not to bad..good luck and show us what you got......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Way to go Deb. Proud of ya. That is a start of hopefully a lot more turning.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice said:


> I used 3 coats of regular polyurethane and lots of buffing.


Maurice I like to use rattle can spray lacquer. It works pretty well and can put 3 or 4 coats on in short order.


----------

